# Photography



## EpicJungle (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, staring at July I've been taking my Nikon D5000 and dabbling in photography c:

Here's some examples:


Spoiler

































More photos are found on my tumblr.
Yeah, you can see some bad image editing in my photos 

So any suggestions on how to improve my photography?


----------



## yusuo (Oct 12, 2011)

I like your photos, you've got a way better camera than me so your pics are better but I like taking photos of anything and everything, like yesterday I was taking pictures of oil in water at an angle cause I liked the way the light reflected off it the pics came out really nice.

Basically what i'm getting at is use your imagination. Take pictures of everything, this is the digital age no need to worry about wasting film anymore. Just take photos of anything, some of them might come out really good.

Heres my deviantart
http://yusuo.deviantart.com/gallery/
Thats mostly buildings/landcapes etc

Heres my Photobucket
http://s556.photobuc...enmajor/Random/
This is most of my random stuff,

Let me know what you think

Heres one of the hardest pictures ive ever got, going at 80mph and this woman over took us, the whole car is leaning forward love it








 And that ones of some random wasps outside a shopping mall


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 14, 2011)

yusuo said:


> ...
> Let me know what you think
> ...



Those are really great! My favourite was the wasps :3
All you need is a more steady hand, cause you can see a bit a shaky-ness in some of you photos (:


----------



## Rydian (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow those are nice.

No help here, just had to comment.


----------



## wasim (Oct 15, 2011)

wow 
those were great photos !
keep it up !


----------



## Cyan (Oct 15, 2011)

Great Depth of Field with the phone and the flowers (even if it doesn't target anything).
The dragon looks a little blurry on the nearest part (nose). It would be better if all the head were focused.
instead, there are the eye, roof and bottom of the tower only which are focused, it seems a little strange. 

if you have blur in front+back, then Diaphragm is too open. (sorry, link in french).
if you don't have enough blur in the background, the diaphragm is too closed.

You should get more experienced with the aperture size, focal length and Depth of field.
Take a lot of (same) pictures with different settings to understand which settings is better and see the result. You'll learn from experience.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 15, 2011)

I recommend to use raw image editing (like Camera Raw in Adobe Bridge).
Google some photoshop tutorials too.


----------

